# False Rumor: Chandella Powell fired for not disclosing her alias - 'Mariah Ashton'



## "El Guapo"

> *UFC Octagon Girl Chandella Powell has been released from the UFC for not disclosing her past modeling work under the alias Mariah Ashton. Do a Google image search for "Mariah Ashton Danni" to see exactly what it is that she was fired for not disclosing, but be warned – don’t do it while you're at work!
> 
> With the full consent of the UFC, Chandella Powell had moonlighted as a Playboy Bunny while she worked for the UFC, and she had also posed for the magazine in the past. But Mariah Ashton, it seems, went a bit further with her modeling career.*


Chandella Powell Fired from the UFC for Secret Past Life as Mariah Ashton | MMAmadman - UFC News MMA Blog Fight Rumors Odds Rankings Results Videos Strikeforce Bellator 


Following on from Britney's naked shoot.... 

P.S. I do have a link to some saucy pictures if required!


----------



## Leed

Saucy pics plx


----------



## cdtcpl

I would like a PM with the requested link please


----------



## "El Guapo"

The deed is done


----------



## Soojooko

Sacked over a single naughty shoot. Bummer.

So long Danny. You'll be missed.


----------



## "El Guapo"

Hopefully now the UFC will bring in a HOT black girl....


----------



## Roflcopter

The UFC should just bring in Danny Glover himself and no one would notice.


EDIT: I saw the pics...oh shit...


----------



## Big_Charm

I too have those 'naught pics' of Mariah Ashton.

They are quite good :thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter

Yes, it's incredible, most agree Chandella is probably the least attractive of the three, but she looks pretty damn good naked.

Especially compared to Arianny and Britney who are a bit meh...


----------



## Bknmax

Won't miss her


----------



## roscoe

I want the link!!!!!


----------



## G_Land

Do have to say she looks better naked. And from the pics I've seen it wasnt that far from a Playboy shoot. Just a lil who hah touching lol


----------



## Soojooko

roscoe said:


> I want the link!!!!!


Dude, just use google images and search for "Mariah Ashton Danni". ( turn off safesearch... obviously )


----------



## oldfan

dayam so much for limba's theory that all women look sexier with their clothes on.:laugh:




fired for making Brittney and Ariani:s playboy shoots look lame.


----------



## Big_Charm

Roflcopter said:


> Yes, it's incredible, most agree Chandella is probably the least attractive of the three, but she looks pretty damn good naked.
> 
> Especially compared to Arianny and Britney who are a bit meh...


Agreed, its crazy actually. Now, not to say I'd kick the other 2 out for eating crackers... :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land

oldfan said:


> dayam so much for limba's theory that all women look sexier with their clothes on.:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fired for making Brittney and Ariani:s playboy shoots look lame.



This!! The shots I've seen were really well done!!

Did she get fired just for not telling them?


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Bknmax said:


> Won't miss her


^This. I never understood why she was kept around so long as it is.

As far as clothes on / off goes. I truly believe touching up photos makes the girls looks much worse. It adds a level of fakeness to girls that most people don't really appreciate. Shandella's were obviously more amateur than professional, and I believe that made all the difference. If Arianny or Britney were to take some bathroom pics that leaked I'm confident they would look much hotter than their playboy shoots.


----------



## DonRifle

UFC have been looking for a reason to get rid of her for ages I reckon!


----------



## Mckeever

Bummer. I was a huge fan of Lethal Weapon.


----------



## Soojooko

Roflcopter said:


> The UFC should just bring in Danny Glover himself and no one would notice.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I saw the pics...oh shit...


I would *love* to see Glover in those poses.


----------



## Soakked

PM with link to pics for rep :hug:

Thanks EG.

Hopefully they get a hot latina with a decent booty next...


----------



## khoveraki

WOW LyotoLegion absolutely called it. Whenever he appears in this thread he deserves some rep. Reminds me of the guy who said Hendricks was going to steamroll Fitch, then was right.


----------



## luckbox

I'm not gonna act like I give a shit... cause I don't. I know some of you like to drool over Britney during the weigh ins, but let's be real, the ring girls bring absolutely nothing to the product.


----------



## Rauno

She always struck me as the quiet, more grown up type of woman. Shocked.


----------



## Cerroney!

I haven't seen the pics yet and I don't know if I want to see it...

Anyway, she seems like a nice girl, specially with some videos in Brazil where she was having a great time.

But, meh, I don't think I'll missed too much considering BRITTNEY PALMER is in the crew.


----------



## jonnyg4508

I've seen the pics. She has a hairy ass.


----------



## xeberus

Oh my.. brb google


----------



## Andrus

Some saucy pictures please :thumb02:


----------



## jooshwa

PM please :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land

Google Is All You Need!!!!!


----------



## LL

khoveraki said:


> WOW LyotoLegion absolutely called it. Whenever he appears in this thread he deserves some rep. Reminds me of the guy who said Hendricks was going to steamroll Fitch, then was right.


I'm right here.

Kinda sucks though, Chandella wasn't the prettiest by any means but she had a nice body and a good ass on her. Maybe we'll get a latina chick this time around.


----------



## badboy

My, my another ring girl gone for doing absolutely **** all wrong. So Arianny and Brittney do PLAYBOY and thats fine but the UFC will sack someone for past modelling?? *SHOCK HORROR* Arianny Celeste fired for not disclosing her past sexual experience before sucking Uncle Fester off...Edith beats all anyway


----------



## Mckeever

Yea, hopefully we get a latina or a PAWG.


----------



## jooshwa

badboy said:


> My, my another ring girl gone for doing absolutely **** all wrong. So Arianny and Brittney do PLAYBOY and thats fine but the UFC will sack someone for past modelling?? *SHOCK HORROR* Arianny Celeste fired for not disclosing her past sexual experience before sucking Uncle Fester off...Edith beats all anyway


It's all about money. Palmer and Arianny did their playboy shoot after being known for being UFC ring girls. Thats why thier photoshoots have that theme going. They could possibly bring in viewers from some men or women reading playboy ang going "wow these are the ring girls." Chandella's photoshoot doesnt bring in anything and now if they wanted to push for here to be in playboy people are can just look up nudes haha.


----------



## Wookie

Soojooko said:


> I would *love* to see Glover in those poses.


Freaking hilarious!!!


----------



## Roflcopter

Mariah Ashton Danni Glover

:laugh:




TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm right here.
> 
> Kinda sucks though, Chandella wasn't the prettiest by any means but she had a nice body and a good ass on her. Maybe we'll get a latina chick this time around.


Arianny is the resident latina.


----------



## tripster

I saw the pics. 

I'd do her! 

Would you do her?


----------



## khoveraki

I bet Phil Davis has hit that.


The next ring girl NEEDS TO BE BRAZILIAN. PERIOD.


----------



## TheNinja

Good...She's hot..But not UFC ring girl hot...

I honetly wish they weren't allowed to do any naked photo shoots period. Don't get me wrong, I love me some porn...But these girls lose there mystique to me when they get naked in Mags... 

I really enjoy looking at them in the ring and using my imagination like a little kid. But after I've saw the goods with no clothes...I kinda want a new ring girl to look at, so I can start all over again....


----------



## "El Guapo"

TheNinja said:


> Good...She's hot..But not UFC ring girl hot...
> 
> I honetly wish they weren't allowed to do any naked photo shoots period. Don't get me wrong, I love me some porn...But these girls lose there mystique to me when they get naked in Mags...
> 
> I really enjoy looking at them in the ring and using my imagination like a little kid. But after I've saw the goods with no clothes...I kinda want a new ring girl to look at, so I can start all over again....


I agree... and usually my imagination is better than the reality


----------



## Killz

I always wondered why the UFC kept her around anyway. I never found her all that attractive.


----------



## RedRocket44

hopefully this means more camera time for Brittney.


----------



## VolcomX311

Bring back Logan Stanton.


----------



## ptw

Awesome thread.


----------



## tripster

Killstarz said:


> I always wondered why the UFC kept her around anyway. I never found her all that attractive.


Yeah, not super pretty but waht an ass!


----------



## _RIVAL_

Waits for next ring girl to get fired for sex tape.. 

Waits to google sex tape


----------



## G_Land

* Waits to get link of sex tape from Rival*


----------



## TraMaI

Sorry for being late to the party gents.










Funny thing? She looks better in her photos than the other two did!


----------



## Soakked

After seeing the Palmer shoot and the Della shoot, Della blows Palmer out the water imo. Sad to see her go but I'm hoping for a curvacious replacement :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land

I say bring in an Asian!!! Just in time for the Japan show!!

Wow just noticed there are 72 guests in this thread!!


----------



## Soakked

G_Land said:


> I say bring in an Asian!!! Just in time for the Japan show!!
> 
> Wow just noticed there are 72 guests in this thread!!


There's already a half Asian representing. They need to bring a Brazilian, Latina, Black or Indian to represent. I love my Caucasian honeys but come on now but variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Mirage445

Liiiiiink Plz!


----------



## G_Land

Soakked said:


> There's already a half Asian representing. They need to bring a Brazilian, Latina, Black or Indian to represent. I love my Caucasian honeys but come on now but variety is the spice of life.



Im not talking half ..I'm talkin full blownlol










But I agree with the Brazilian Idea!!


----------



## Rusty

They should get a redhead who's hot and respectable


----------



## 420atalon

If this happened before she was hired by the UFC then this is bs and imo should be grounds for legal action against the UFC due to discrimination.

Why must a ring girl disclose that she has previously posed nude or been involved in softcore porn? Its not like she is running for president and she probably wasn't that proud of it or else she would have brought it up... I also guarantee you that 99% of girls that have done porn wouldn't put it on their resume when trying to get a modelling job etc...

If she did this while working for the UFC then I understand it but if she just got fired because some one dug up some crap about her past then this is pathetic.

That all said, I won't particularly miss her, hopefully they can find someone hot to replace her with.


----------



## SideWays222

I am not a huge fan of hers but this is total BS. Arianny and Britney and Rachel Leah all posed for playboy. So thats okay but doing what Chandella did is now going too far?? You can see Ariannys and Britneys vag slit... so showing off a little pink is over the top??? That is completely unfair. I feel horrible for the girl... she clearly was not proud and kept it a secret for as long as possible. Not only has she now unfairly lost her job but those pictures she was trying to keep a secret have just got alot more exposure. And i guarantee that she isnt even making anything off those pictures. She probably got a couple grand and thats it. Rachel Leah, Britney and Arianny have all done playboy and have probably made alot more money from it because they were already famous. I dont care that she got fired if it was for a good reason OR even no reason at all. But to fire her for taking nude pics when the 3 main girls all have nude pics is completely fucked up. Poor girl probably cried her eyes out... her Life just took a turn for the worse. And who knows how desperate she was for money?? She maybe regretted those pictures from day one. 


*Rachel Leah, Arianny, Britney all have nudes. 
The one who is less popular does it and loses her job for it. **** the UFC on this one. Atleast show her some respect and keep the reason a secret. Thats just simple human decency.*





One good thing came from this.... i discovered that Britney palmers playboy pictures have leaked. I had no idea  Christmas came early this year.


----------



## YOUgotTKO

I have a copy of the Brittney Playboy early pm if you want a sneek peak!!:sarcastic12::sarcastic12::









[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]


----------



## LL

SideWays222 said:


> I am not a huge fan of hers but this is total BS. Arianny and Britney and Rachel Leah all posed for playboy. So thats okay but doing what Chandella did is now going too far?? You can see Ariannys and Britneys vag slit... so showing off a little pink is over the top??? That is completely unfair. I feel horrible for the girl... she clearly was not proud and kept it a secret for as long as possible. Not only has she now unfairly lost her job but those pictures she was trying to keep a secret have just got alot more exposure. And i guarantee that she isnt even making anything off those pictures. She probably got a couple grand and thats it. Rachel Leah, Britney and Arianny have all done playboy and have probably made alot more money from it because they were already famous. I dont care that she got fired if it was for a good reason OR even no reason at all. But to fire her for taking nude pics when the 3 main girls all have nude pics is completely fucked up. Poor girl probably cried her eyes out... her Life just took a turn for the worse. And who knows how desperate she was for money?? She maybe regretted those pictures from day one.
> 
> 
> *Rachel Leah, Arianny, Britney all have nudes.
> The one who is less popular does it and loses her job for it. **** the UFC on this one. Atleast show her some respect and keep the reason a secret. Thats just simple human decency.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One good thing came from this.... i discovered that Britney palmers playboy pictures have leaked. I had no idea  Christmas came early this year.


Playboy is considered classy and tasteful, eating another chick's *****, not so much...depending on who you are.


----------



## Sekou

"El Guapo" said:


> Hopefully now the UFC will bring in a HOT black girl....


:sarcastic09:


----------



## paulfromtulsa

She didn't just pose nude. There are pics of her with her snatched wide open :\


----------



## Rygu

VolcomX311 said:


> Bring back Logan Stanton.


This.

Guys made too big a deal of her crooked baby finger. Logan is smoking hot.


----------



## paulfromtulsa

Since she is suspended from fighting, how about cris cyborg for new ring girl. Man that would be hot!!


----------



## No_Mercy

Ironically it's ok to do that sort of thing after you become a ring girl not before. 

Anyone check out BP's photos yet.


----------



## Rygu

No_Mercy said:


> Ironically it's ok to do that sort of thing after you become a ring girl not before.
> 
> Anyone check out BP's photos yet.


"Those pictures have caused me to spill more seed, then Muhammad Ali at a bird feeder" ~ Greg Giraldo.


----------



## Toxic

I find it hard to be upset. I always kinda thought she was the token black girl. Like they just decided they needed a black ring girl so they just picked the first half decent one they stumbled upon. She is hot but she is not uber hot.


----------



## danos2

pm me the saucy pics please


----------



## SideWays222

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Playboy is considered classy and tasteful, eating another chick's *****, not so much...depending on who you are.


She didnt eat another chicks ****. The picture you are talking about comes from a extremely soft core porn video where she barely gets close to the **** and pose. Some people consider Amateur porn to be classy... But truth is neither Playboy nor Amateur porn have been classy for a very long time.




paulfromtulsa said:


> She didn't just pose nude. There are pics of her with her snatched wide open :\


Like i said she showed some pink. So thats where the line is then huh??? really...




here is a account and password to the site that took those picturs and videos.

Accountassword
blales26:hljstab

just search hotbox danni on google to get to the website.

(Dont ask me how i got ahold of a password or account. Its just one of my many talents)


----------



## Soojooko

SideWays222 said:


> I am not a huge fan of hers but this is total BS. Arianny and Britney and Rachel Leah all posed for playboy. So thats okay but doing what Chandella did is now going too far?? You can see Ariannys and Britneys vag slit... so showing off a little pink is over the top??? That is completely unfair. I feel horrible for the girl... she clearly was not proud and kept it a secret for as long as possible. Not only has she now unfairly lost her job but those pictures she was trying to keep a secret have just got alot more exposure. And i guarantee that she isnt even making anything off those pictures. She probably got a couple grand and thats it. Rachel Leah, Britney and Arianny have all done playboy and have probably made alot more money from it because they were already famous. I dont care that she got fired if it was for a good reason OR even no reason at all. But to fire her for taking nude pics when the 3 main girls all have nude pics is completely fucked up. Poor girl probably cried her eyes out... her Life just took a turn for the worse. And who knows how desperate she was for money?? She maybe regretted those pictures from day one.
> 
> 
> *Rachel Leah, Arianny, Britney all have nudes.
> The one who is less popular does it and loses her job for it. **** the UFC on this one. Atleast show her some respect and keep the reason a secret. Thats just simple human decency.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One good thing came from this.... i discovered that Britney palmers playboy pictures have leaked. I had no idea  Christmas came early this year.


She didnt disclose the info. That's the fundamental difference. Of course, we can argue the fairness of the UFC insisting on full disclosure when they hire... but thats another argument.

She signed a contract and it was found that she broke it. Pathetic it might be, but she did sign it. So, either: She read it and decided to not say anything...or... she didnt read it and excitedly signed anyway...or...she has a rubbish agent/manager.

Either way, Glover is gone.


Now, get over it and continue salivating at the prospect of a new ring girl. Im hoping for a model that doesn't look like it was bought in Toys R Us. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## SideWays222

Soojooko said:


> She didnt disclose the info. That's the fundamental difference. Of course, we can argue the fairness of the UFC insisting on full disclosure when they hire... but thats another argument.
> 
> She signed a contract and it was found that she broke it. Pathetic it might be, but she did sign it. So, either: She read it and decided to not say anything...or... she didnt read it and excitedly signed anyway...or...she has a rubbish agent/manager.
> 
> Either way, Glover is gone.
> 
> 
> Now, get over it and continue salivating at the prospect of a new ring girl. Im hoping for a model that doesn't look like it was bought in Toys R Us. I'm not holding my breath.


Iv been over it from the moment i read the news. But that doesnt mean i cant have an opinion on it.

I kinda wish they would bring back that chick with the messy blonde hair. I always thought she was gorgeous and then she got randomly released over a comment that she thought Kos faked an eye injury or something.

I wonder if they are going to hold another octagon girl contest.


----------



## Soojooko

SideWays222 said:


> Iv been over it from the moment i read the news. But that doesnt mean i cant have an opinion on it.


Don't take my theatrics too seriously SW.:hug:

But even if serious, I doubt any living thing could suppress your right to an opinion. raise01:


----------



## Rauno

rygu said:


> This.
> 
> Guys made too big a deal of her crooked baby finger. Logan is smoking hot.


I never knew it, now i do. :confused05:


----------



## AmdM

She was fired for having butt hair.


----------



## Soojooko

AmdM said:


> She was fired for having butt hair.


No, she was fired for not *disclosing* her butt hair.


----------



## Woodenhead

RustyRenegade said:


> They should get a redhead who's hot and respectable
> 
> *img of katja kassin*


She did some work for my hockey team... wonder if she'd do some UFC...










:drool01:


----------



## SideWays222

Woodenhead said:


> She did some work for my hockey team... wonder if she'd do some UFC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drool01:


First girl i actually agree with. Id be a very happy fan if she became an octagon girl.


----------



## Soojooko

Woodenhead said:


> She did some work for my hockey team... wonder if she'd do some UFC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drool01:


Like I said... Toys R Us.


----------



## arkanoydz

shame, i liked Chandella... what an ass.

totally agree about Logan, she was my favourite :thumb02:


----------



## Soakked

People dog on Della's face yet want a tranny looking plastic girl holding a hockey stick :eek02:


----------



## tripster

Soakked said:


> People dog on Della's face yet want a tranny looking plastic girl holding a hockey stick :eek02:


Agreed. That plastic look does nothing for me but she is wearing the right colours.


----------



## The Dark Knight

Meh, little bit of a shame really. Despite everybody screaming 'danny glover' I didn't think she was nearly as bad as everyone made out. Her face was alrightish but she had a much better body than the other two. And she does her romanian deadlifts which always win me over :thumb02:

Must admit though, I did find it funny that her alias middle name was 'danni', lol. Ah well, heres hoping to even fitter ring girls.


----------



## limba

I nominate Crystal Cunningham as the new UFC girl.

She is super cute, A+++ body, works at Hooters, does modelling, she is half Korean-half caucasian, cheerleader for Nashville Predators...she has it all.

And, she looks like this


----------



## HexRei

These are all just rumors, from MiddleEasy.com's Rumor Mill FFS (and Layzie is not the most reliable source).

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum.posts&forum=1&thread=1959182&page=1

Rumors also state that she is not fired.


----------



## Kreed

DonRifle said:


> UFC have been looking for a reason to get rid of her for ages I reckon!





420atalon said:


> If this happened before she was hired by the UFC then this is bs and imo should be grounds for legal action against the UFC due to discrimination.
> 
> Why must a ring girl disclose that she has previously posed nude or been involved in softcore porn? Its not like she is running for president and she probably wasn't that proud of it or else she would have brought it up... I also guarantee you that 99% of girls that have done porn wouldn't put it on their resume when trying to get a modelling job etc...
> 
> If she did this while working for the UFC then I understand it but if she just got fired because some one dug up some crap about her past then this is pathetic.
> 
> That all said, I won't particularly miss her, hopefully they can find someone hot to replace her with.





The Dark Knight said:


> Meh, little bit of a shame really. Despite everybody screaming 'danny glover' I didn't think she was nearly as bad as everyone made out. Her face was alrightish but she had a much better body than the other two.


Co-signed


----------



## kilik

hopefully they get a black girl with a nice big ass now.


----------



## The Best Around

Pretty surprised theyd cut her for that, especially considering her job. What's the big harm that she posed nude?

Does anyone know if she did video porn??? Now THAT would make her being canned deserved/


----------



## SideWays222

The Best Around said:


> Pretty surprised theyd cut her for that, especially considering her job. What's the big harm that she posed nude?
> 
> Does anyone know if she did video porn??? Now THAT would make her being canned deserved/


She did soft core porn.

I posted an accounr and password to the website she did it for somewhere around here. Go a page or two back and you will find it. But the videos are so mild it was frustrating... i just wanted her to bite into that vag infront of her but she never did. Grrrrr. She does lick a girls nipple for a moment. lol


----------



## 38495

bring her back Dana, Chandella was cool...


----------



## Woodenhead




----------



## pipe

YES! no more Danny Glover


----------



## Saiyan3s

when was these pics taken ... ?!

Maybe sum1 in the UFC should to be fired too for not finding out about this sooner ..

I still find Brittney & Arianny more attractive with or w/o clothes ...


----------



## Saiyan3s

limba said:


> I nominate Crystal Cunningham as the new UFC girl.
> 
> She is super cute, A+++ body, works at Hooters, does modelling, she is half Korean-half caucasian, cheerleader for Nashville Predators...she has it all.
> 
> And, she looks like this


damn , she got my vote too ..


----------



## The Horticulturist

I was just starting to get used to her...  I hope they pick up a girl in Japan to add to the team.


----------



## HexRei

HexRei said:


> These are all just rumors, from MiddleEasy.com's Rumor Mill FFS (and Layzie is not the most reliable source).
> 
> http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum.posts&forum=1&thread=1959182&page=1
> 
> Rumors also state that she is not fired.


UFC Ring Girl Chandella Powell Apologizes For Porn Past | Still Employed By UFC

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/99983-chandella-apologizes-porn-past-still-employed-ufc.html


----------



## drey2k

I don't see what the big deal is and why she needs to apologize. 

All of these girls are basically glorified strippers, who cares if they have naked photo shoots, it is what they do for a living.


----------



## HexRei

drey2k said:


> I don't see what the big deal is and why she needs to apologize.
> 
> All of these girls are basically glorified strippers, who cares if they have naked photo shoots, it is what they do for a living.


I'm not saying she has to apologize, but she did more than a naked photo shoot, she was munching box (and being munched) in her shoots.


----------



## vilify

PORNO? From the same chick that acts like she's too good for Phil Davis :laugh:


----------

